# 20 footer to a 40 footer



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys had any advice to stepping it up on jumps. My local ski lodge is serious on their rails but the biggest jump is a 20 foot "step down" I believe. I am very comfortable on it and others similar. We have a big air contest coming up which they will set up a 40 foot step down. 

For all those that hit these or larger jumps, how did you commit if you had nothing in between to practice. AND what did you throw, sometimes a straight air with more air can be trickier than a 3.

I don't plan on entering the contest mind you, But I would like to someday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Local Boarder said:


> I was wondering if you guys had any advice to stepping it up on jumps. My local ski lodge is serious on their rails but the biggest jump is a 20 foot "step down" I believe. I am very comfortable on it and others similar. We have a big air contest coming up which they will set up a 40 foot step down.
> 
> For all those that hit these or larger jumps, how did you commit if you had nothing in between to practice. AND what did you throw, sometimes a straight air with more air can be trickier than a 3.
> 
> I don't plan on entering the contest mind you, But I would like to someday.


youve just gotta stick it in your head that its the same and that there is no gap and just bomb the run with the length they give you... if theres a gap in the ramp make sure you can def clear it... then throw a 1 then a 3 and maybe a 5 and smoe grabs... its fun and you cant let the biggerness get to you. its not hard its just how mentally strong you are in the sport and thats what this sport is about.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Commit commit commit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Speed and a level head are your friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

You will probably end up "rolling down the windows" hahahah...

Straight air...throw in a grab for stability. I wouldn't do any rotations on your first few runs on it. 

Wear a helmet.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Great advice so far. Yes the jump will be lower trajectory (assuming same as last year), Which I personally like better. 

I'm assuming just watch others to get a feel for the right speed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

^^^ and we all know how much overshooting the landing feels....


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Well Im right in the middle, 155 lb 23 yr old.

As for the landing, I was thinking it would be worse to land short. The landing is very long, but the jump being a "step down" (if im right on my terminology) would really suck to be short.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Veerryy good point. I would much rather be hurt for a day then having both femurs sticking out of my skin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Local Boarder said:


> Well Im right in the middle, 155 lb 23 yr old.
> 
> As for the landing, I was thinking it would be worse to land short. The landing is very long, but the jump being a "step down" (if im right on my terminology) would really suck to be short.


Yep Wolf made it VERY CLEAR LOL!...

Think about it this way.. you land short... it is only the distance from the tip of the lip + air. You overshoot...and you see that entire downslope/landing..you clear that and you get the distance of that too...

ouch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

just make sure you watch plenty of people hit it before you do. and as long as the landing is super long like you'd say, i'd rather overshoot it just a little personally than come up a little short. that way you'd at least land on a slope as oppossed to a flat. just a personal opinion though! like was said earlier, the most important thing is to commit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

snowbrdr47 said:


> just make sure you watch plenty of people hit it before you do. and as long as the landing is super long like you'd say, i'd rather overshoot it just a little personally than come up a little short. that way you'd at least land on a slope as oppossed to a flat. just a personal opinion though! like was said earlier, the most important thing is to commit!


If you land on the landing slope...you didnt overshoot it.

Overshooting it is when you clear the landing as well. I dont know how landing on the landing classifies as overshooting...unless you mean farther than expected.

Maybe its just a definition thing, but thats how I always thought of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

one other thing...once you have hit it for your first day, when you come back, INSPECT the jump AND the landing...I cant tell you how many times ive come back the next day and the jump is smaller, bigger, gapped, etc. Not to mention if the landing is real icy you might want to pass...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Just try not to end up like this guy YouTube - Snowboarder Breaks Shinbones After Catching Big Air


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

JM023 said:


> one other thing...once you have hit it for your first day, when you come back, INSPECT the jump AND the landing...I cant tell you how many times ive come back the next day and the jump is smaller, bigger, gapped, etc. Not to mention if the landing is real icy you might want to pass...


What kind of p*ssy crap is this? If that was the case we would never hit jumps... our landings are almost always icy in So California....


lucky bastages.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

That video made me sick to my stomache.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn that looked painful. Our landings are always ice as well. I don't think I will have a chance to hit it unless I enter the comp. Which I don't feel like doing. It's sad that we have nothing to progress on around here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> What kind of p*ssy crap is this? If that was the case we would never hit jumps... our landings are almost always icy in So California....
> 
> 
> lucky bastages.


our landings are icy a good bit of the time as well. I'm fairly used to landing/riding on ice, however, if i was just learning, i dont think i would want to learn on ice...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> If you land on the landing slope...you didnt overshoot it.
> 
> Overshooting it is when you clear the landing as well. I dont know how landing on the landing classifies as overshooting...unless you mean farther than expected.
> 
> Maybe its just a definition thing, but thats how I always thought of it.


yeah, i guess thats what i mean, just landing farther than expected, i still always thought of it as overshooting it if you land like 3/4 down the slope instead of just a little past the knuckle. if the landing is really that long like it is on a good step down, to overshoot all the way to the bottom, you'd really have to be flying...


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the big air went good. I gotta say though, they made the jump different from last year. I really don't think I would have had the balls to hit it even if they let me. The skiers did fine, clearing the knuckle and what not. But the snowboarders had a hell of a time trying to land. I would say definitely a speed issue, but they had to point it straight from the top of our hill to have a chance. Even then if they tried to spin *at all* before completely off the jump, they were casing it hard. A friend was taken away in an ambulance from back injury from that very thing. I missed practice but I was told 4 others were hauled off (snowboarders).


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> You will probably end up "rolling down the windows" hahahah...
> 
> Straight air...throw in a grab for stability. I wouldn't do any rotations on your first few runs on it.
> 
> Wear a helmet.


haha so true everyone does that the first time they hit it perfectly or overshoot it. if they undershoot it they just sit down in the air haha... but yeah just make sure you go off flat based or else your gonna end up on the ground faster than you can say "OH S#@T" seen it happen on a stepdown like 4 weeks ago. funny to watch the clip after it happens...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> This style of jump actually is a lot safer because you get a lot of air time without ever having to be really dangerously high above the ground with that rising terrain under you. This is a good design for going huge. The rider`s trajectory will launch him to the moon and if for any reason he undershoots and falls straight down, he does not have nearly as far to free fall as he would on a table top.


so true. but to the naked eye this ramp looks scary. gotta sit down for a second and think about it.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> so true. but to the naked eye this ramp looks scary. gotta sit down for a second and think about it.


It did to me. Especially after seeing so many boarders get broken.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Somehow, I keep imagining a Wyle E Coyote cartoon.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Affirmative though, this kind of jump is much easier and safer.. even if you knuckle or case it... you didn't drop 10 feet.. you pretty much stayed flat..unless you go zero air and just fell right after the lip.

This kind of jump u just go balls at and realize you arent going to get hurt as much if you do get hurt as a normal kicker.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

snowbrdr47 said:


> yeah, i guess thats what i mean, just landing farther than expected, i still always thought of it as overshooting it if you land like 3/4 down the slope instead of just a little past the knuckle. if the landing is really that long like it is on a good step down, to overshoot all the way to the bottom, you'd really have to be flying...


It's happened...and it hurts. Esp if you knee your face. I think if it happened on a 40 foot kicker... I would never snowboard again. knock on wood.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Somehow, I keep imagining a Wyle E Coyote cartoon.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


LOL very nice. BTW there is a place about 20 min. from here that has some kind of jump into a pool to practice on. Anyone have any experience with this? And could maybe explain more. Do ya just wear your swim trunks and can you turn on the jump?


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Nevermind I found their website. Ohio Dreams Action Sports Camp. It looks like a great place to practice inverted. Or just big air in general. You can even carve down the ramp towards the jump!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t know about jumping into a pool, but I have tried pond skimming. This where you ride up to a shallow pool of water and try to skim all the way across like skipping a stone. It is fun and also very cold when you don`t make it...


I have always wanted to try this, but A. Never quite had the balls to do it (thought of falling into frigid water seems incredibly unenjoyable) and B. Never found a place where you could really do this. 

Looks cool as hell to see on videos though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Every end of season Mountain High does this ....they make like a 30 foot pond and you just book it down and skim.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

well if you are comfortable with the 20 footer than you are able to do the 40 its all about commitment, just straight air it the first time and then work your way up to 3s you have the skill to do it but its about taking the plunge and believing that you can do it


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I figured out that it is pretty much the damn gap that gets to me. I don't know why. I know its a safer jump and what not, and really the air isn't _that_ high. Oh well enough talkin, I just gotta do it. 

Oh an the reason Im talking through this is because they built an identical jump from the big air at the bottom of our terrain.


----------

